# Sailfish!



## stargazer

Okaloosa Island pier. July 20. 67 lbs. One hour and ten minute fight!


----------



## Gator McKlusky

Cool! Great Fish! I bet he hit a matrix shad!


----------



## J0nesi

way cool!


----------



## rshoemaker04

How in the world do you get that thing back in the water and released in good health? (If you even do?) Nice fish!


----------



## gator7_5

My cousins in Miami keep one sail per year and smoke it and it's delicious. I wouldn't ever kill a marlin or sail, but as long it's eaten, more power to him! That's a stud Atlantic sail.


----------



## Jason

Dern sure AWESOME catch!!!!


----------



## Chapman5011

It would be classified as an excellent meat quality


----------



## weedline

nice fish and i have no problem with pier guys killing a few i killed 1 years back because it was gill hooked and wouldnt make it some of the best smoked fish i have ever cooked as long as the meat is used kill your first if its legal i never want to kill a bill fish again but if a dead fish comes in better me eat it than a shark marlin tournaments are a real waste blue marlin from what i hear is good but its so frowned upon by the catch and relese crowd that most end up donated to feed animals at wildlife sanctuarys


----------



## rshoemaker04

I guess I have always just assumed you were unable to keep them watching all the fishing shows that talk so much about catch and release. I didn't know they were legal to keep. I'm sure they are delicious. Pretty remarkable to think you could catch one that close to the beach.


----------



## flounder1156

63 inches legal fish ....this one exceeded that. Kevin is a great pier fisherman, knows the rules. The sailfish is going to be mounted........ A hell of a fish off a pier.


----------



## Fielro

Nice Sail, congrats


----------



## mackdaddy06

I heard he caught it on a #1 straight hook with no leader just 20lb mono


----------



## stargazer

Yes I did. He wouldn't hit a leader. Had to baby him with the small hook and no leader. Couldn't have done it without my VS 275. He ran about 500yds.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT

Sir you are a peir God in my eyes. Thats great, unbelievable and truley a lifetime memory well earned and your trophy to do as you will. That wont be happening again any time soon surly not of that caliber.


----------



## John B.

Damn Kevin... I've seen a lot of sails caught off the pier, even caught a few myself, but never of that size! That is a beast! Congratulations man, you definitely deserve it.


----------



## reelthrill

I saw the 1/0 single hook that he used. I might use it for croakers! Probably 2x strong. Kevin also caught a tarpon that morning.


----------



## Traxxx

>a 1/0 single hook???? and using a Van Staal 275? @stargazer, I would understand the VS275 in the equation, but the hook is...? 

To begin with, what were you thinking of catching that day? 

congratulations man!


----------



## reelthrill

Traxxx said:


> >a 1/0 single hook???? and using a Van Staal 275? @stargazer, I would understand the VS275 in the equation, but the hook is...?
> 
> To begin with, what were you thinking of catching that day?
> 
> congratulations man!


The sailfish swam around the pier for a long time and would not eat anyone's bait. Kevin decided to take a small hook and tie it directly to his line just to see if he could get the fish to eat. He never really expected to keep it on that long.


----------



## GrandIsle

What was the bait it took? 

Great fish. Looks bigger than 67 pounds too. Will make a great mount.


----------



## stargazer

He ate a live L-Y.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

Congrats. LIfetime acheivement award.


----------



## stargazer

Here is the hook I used. He had started to straiten it out.


----------



## mcbig1

Great Catch Man !!!!
Hope it Tastes Great Too !!!!!
Mike


----------



## stc1993

That ought to be some kind of record considering the tackle used.


----------



## CARMA

Great catch! Definitely some fisherman skills. YShocked by all the sea hugger comments. CARMA! (Catch And Release My Ass). These folks need to go out about 100 miles in the GOM and see who feels insignificant....it ain't the fish.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior

You should save that hook and some line and frame it with a photo of that fish.


----------



## stc1993

BlueWaterWarrior said:


> You should save that hook and some line and frame it with a photo of that fish.


Someone said he is having the fish mounted. He could display the framed pier picture of him & the fish w/ the hook & line. A fishing tale no one will believe.


----------



## mackdaddy06

He is doing a skin mount on the fish. Kevin is a local taxidermist and one of the best in the business


----------



## wartide84

How do you get the fish up the pier without breaking your tackle?


----------



## reelthrill

wartide84 said:


> How do you get the fish up the pier without breaking your tackle?


long rope with a gaff hook on the end.


----------



## RedLeg

The grand babies will surely hear this story one day!!! Great catch brother!!!


----------



## stargazer

wartide84 said:


> How do you get the fish up the pier without breaking your tackle?


this gaff


----------



## stargazer

this gaff


----------



## 706Z

There's one like that at GBBT. Stainless steel gaff. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

